# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  zweideutig!

## Erwin

Gerade sah ich einen Sketch auf Thai: eine junges, aufreizend gekleidetes Mädchen besucht einen älteren Herrn. Sie sprechen länger miteinander, offensichtlich interessiert er sich für sie. Er starrt Ihre Brüste an usw. Da fragt sie „เอ่าหนูไหม“ (etwa: au nuh mai?). Er sagt freudig ja und fragt, wie teuer ihn das komme.  Sie antwortet „2000 Baht“. Er ist einverstanden. Sie nimmt das Geld und sagt, ich bin für ¼ Stunde weg, dann komme ich wieder. O.k.? Dann geht sie. 

Nach etwa 15 Minuten kommt wie wieder, in  der Hand eine Tüte haltend. Daraus holt sie eine tote, schon gehäutete Maus heraus und gibt sie dem Alten. Der ist erstaunt. „Was soll das“ – „Du wolltest doch eine Maus, oder?“, sagt sie und geht…

Den Witz in der Geschichte kann man nur verstehen, wenn man weiß, dass หนู 2 völlig verschiedene Bedeutungen hat: einmal wird หนู von Mädchen bzw. jungen Damen als Personalpronomen benutzt, heißt also ich.

In diesem Sinne heißt เอ่าหนูไหม „Willst du mich haben?“ oder „Willst Du mit mir schlafen“?

Dann aber bedeutet หนู auch „Maus. In diesem Sinne heißt der Satz „Willst Du eine Maus?“

Kein Wunder, dass der Alte enttäuscht ist…

Erwin

----------


## wein4tler

Ja, ja, bei den thailändischen Mäuschen muss man schon acht geben.  ::

----------


## schorschilia



----------


## Erwin

Ich freue mich, dass das Video hier gepostet wurde, ich selbst habe das nicht gewagt, ich war nicht sicher, ob man das darf, wegen Copyright. (Ich bin eine ängstliche Natur und versuche, von vorneherein alle Schwierigkeiten zu vermeiden). 

Meine Textdarstellung ist natürlich auf das Wesentliche beschränkt, ich habe die Geschichte stark verkürzt, weil es mir darauf ankam, die Zweideutigkeit des Satzes เอ่าหนูไหม herauszustellen

Erwin

----------


## TeigerWutz

GALI


กะหรี่	Curry (Gewürzmischung)
กะหรี่	Böses Wort f. Hure  
กาลี	Nutte od. Kali (Hindu-Göttin/Mahakali)


LG TW

----------


## Erwin

Es hat mich jetzt interessiert, woher die beiden Worte กะหรี่ I= Curry und กะหรี่ II = Hure stammen. Ich fand folgendes:

กะหรี่ I stammt aus dem Englischen. Das englische Wort stammt aus der Tamilsprache (einer indischen Sprache aus der dravidischen Sprachfamilie). Hier lautet es கறி = kari und 
Bedeutet eine würzige Soße. "curry" wurde gegen 1680 ins Englische eingeführt.


กะหรี่ II stammt aus dem Hindi, ebenfalls einer indischen Sprache, aber aus der indoeuropäischen Sprachfamilie. Hier lautet es 
छोकरी = chogari und bedeutet Mädchen.

Erwin

----------


## TeigerWutz

.



Weiterführend zu: การค้าประเวณี 

LG TW  :Blinzeln:

----------


## Erwin

Das bestätigt, was ich oben gesagt habe. Danke!

Erwin

----------


## Siamfan

"Lenn Wau"==> Drachen steigen lassen
Aus der "Hoch-Runter-Bewegung" beim Abtriften des Drachens,  wird das auch als Umschreibung für die männliche Selbstbefriedigung benutzt.

----------


## TeigerWutz

> "Lenn Wau"==> Drachen steigen lassen
> Aus der "Hoch-Runter-Bewegung" beim Abtriften des Drachens,  wird das auch als Umschreibung für die männliche Selbstbefriedigung benutzt.


Also was ich so in Thai zusammenbringe ist,...

Drachen spielen: len waao / เล่นว่าว = Das echte Drachensteigen.

Drachen steigen lassen: ชักว่าว / tschak waao = Doppeldeutig   


TW

----------


## Siamfan

> Also was ich so in Thai zusammenbringe ist,...
> 
> Drachen spielen: len waao / เล่นว่าว = Das echte Drachensteigen.
> 
> Drachen steigen lassen: ชักว่าว / tschak waao = Doppeldeutig   
> 
> 
> TW


Ich glaube, ich werde doch langsam alt! 

Den Fehler habe ich vor nicht all zu langer Zeit schon mal gemacht und lerne nichts draus!  ::

----------

